# I think Sport Auto made 7:38 with the GTR



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

RS6.com | International Community - View Single Post - Another Nissan GTR laptime - Autocar drives the EU version on track

Maybe, TBC. If so it's of monumental significance.


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

I've heard the same rumours.

I guessed he would be around 7:40
7:38 is not bad. still some time from 7:26, but Suzuki has much more motorsport experience and much much more GTR experience.

I wonder what the non beliavers will say now?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah, but was it a standard car? 


aah, and it is also the case that the GTR is now part german engineered


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Yakozan said:


> I've heard the same rumours.
> 
> I guessed he would be around 7:40
> 7:38 is not bad. still some time from 7:26, but Suzuki has much more motorsport experience and much much more GTR experience.
> ...


It's 2s faster than they made with the 997.2 GT3 and 10s faster than they made with the 997.1 GT3. The 997.1 having made 7:42 in the hands of Rohrl.

I think the fact a German magazine has come within 10s of Nissan's time lends credibility to it. If it's true.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

If the test was done yesterday,then the times could have been better just because of the fact the 24h race was last weekend...i dont think i need to tell you guys how many engines have blown,how many cars have crashed and how much rubber parts are laying around on track or next to it


----------



## Yakozan (May 23, 2005)

Zed Ed said:


> yeah, but was it a standard car?
> 
> 
> aah, and it is also the case that the GTR is now part german engineered


Lol. I guess it was nissan who supplied the car for sport auto so anything is possible 

I still think there will be lots of people in strong denial untill HvS beats Suzukis record with a privately owned car. And that will never happen. So get ready for some funny posts on forums world wide when the time is official


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

HVS even said there was more in this car. i think he is finaly grasping to the car. sofar alot of pro's who are not used to the car are getting great times, not close to the records, but great times regardless... but there are many factors that lend to the possibility that it can definatly go much higher.

then this.

and talk about it has more in it than this, and with more practice... it could do the record nissan holds.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> HVS even said there was more in this car. i think he is finaly grasping to the car. sofar alot of pro's who are not used to the car are getting great times, not close to the records, but great times regardless... but there are many factors that lend to the possibility that it can definatly go much higher.
> 
> then this.
> 
> and talk about it has more in it than this, and with more practice... it could do the record nissan holds.


Can you confirm the time then?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

yes, the time is confirmed to be legit from what i hear is creditable sources. thats not to say i know what im talking about  

Rennteam 2.0 - EN - Forum - SportAuto Supertest of Nissan GTR - Page1


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

mindlessoath said:


> yes, the time is confirmed to be legit from what i hear is creditable sources. thats not to say i know what im talking about
> 
> Rennteam 2.0 - EN - Forum - SportAuto Supertest of Nissan GTR - Page1


Nice. 1 second faster than they made with the Scuderia, which is faster than the GT2 in most tests outside of Sport Auto.

More confirmation:
http://www.supraforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=469385&page=242


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

This is some funny shit:
Nissan GTR vs 997 GT3 mk2 at the ring! Open this thread for the times - Page 4 - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

i cant belive that people now totaly belive that 7:27 is now fake or unbeliveable. LMAO... that is the lamest thing i have ever heard of. in fact that means its even more possible.

INCLUDING The facts that HVS said he can go even faster in this car in his comments.

INCLUDING he doesnt have the perfect driving style for this car, being a mostly porsche driver

INCLUDING he is doing this for SPORTAUTO a mostly german mag with german advertisers like porsche, meaning he will give some due respect but certainly wont overcome anything to some huge degree. people see headlines and numbers but dont actually read the details in between the lines. especially stuborn porsche jerks.

INCLUDING do you know how many laps it took to achinve this time? and how much time he had in this car on other tracks and just testing and getting used to the car, etc.

There are so many things that add up to this time being so much better. nissan set the bar showing how well it can do with this car with the most perfect of conditions and the most idea situations. ie 100's of laps in the best conditions to get the best times, from learning the car and its driving style as best as possible.

There are some cars you can get in and run a very simular or exact manufacture claim on the first 3 laps or so (give or take). those are great cars, however that doesnt show its true max of what the car can do in the most idea situation.

its great to know such a great driver can get into a car like this and run it this fast, and know there are SO many factors to show that it can be even faster, and it shows how the manufacture time nissan set is vaild. but people dont want to read between the lines. they see headlines and numbers only. nothing inbetwen, the facts and the story why.

WTF is up with these Pcar guys. they lie and make up fibs and random bs just so they can be the best. even tho they are proven time and time again they are not.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

And here is even some better piece information:
Base GT-R lobs 7:38 Nordschleife Supertest Lap Time - 6speedonline.com Forums

"Better still, an employee of Motorpresse(the publisher) is reporting that HVS believes the time could potentially be a few seconds quicker (rennteam)."

Why is everyone reffering to these supertests from Sport Auto? If you jugde by the lap time of say the 997 Turbo (7'54), I'd say HvS is an inferior race driver and the whole supertest is irrelevant. And 7'38 says much more about the GT-R than it says about the Supertest.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

trondhla said:


> Why is everyone reffering to these supertests from Sport Auto?


 ... because it's the nearest you'll get to a benchmark time. Same driver, same testing procedure.

6speedonline is a funny place - they may as well be ranting about Intelligent Design. 

Philip


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

they are just a forum of opinions and badge wars of opinions. they think they are the best in every regard. there is NO CLASS at 6speed (the haters anyways).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i can't believe anybody even cares.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Apparently the time doesn't count because it was on a different day to the Porsches.

Nissan GTR vs 997 GT3 mk2 at the ring! Open this thread for the times - Page 5 - 6speedonline.com Forums


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> i can't believe anybody even cares.


It's good for business


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Tomorrow (19.06.2009) the sport auto supertest of the GTR will be published in the latest issue.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Heftinhalt: sport auto Ausgabe 7/2009 | Sportauto

Magazine is on sales 19.06.2009


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Test is allready online:

Klick here to download the Sportauto Supertest......its so good,you will love it


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Can't get it to download grr. Can anyone scan it on?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Can't get it to download grr. Can anyone scan it on?


Its simple,just go to the "free user" button,wait 45seconds and download it,should work.....


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Dammit! I couldn't resist!
The magazine is waiting at home but I couldn't wait till I'm home again.
What a great article. Not the fairytale- time but still a very, very good time!
And what I liked best is the part:

Basic Price: 83500 € price of tested car: 83500 €  LOL 
Normally you read of differences well in the 30.000 € region

The thing I don't understand is why there's no Launch control in the german version, can anybody tell something abou that?
Were there any technical issues with the LC?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

How are Porsche going to explain that an independent driver got the GT-R to lap 14 seconds faster than the 997 Turbo when Uncle Walter said it would struggle to break 8 mins?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

well, here is the thing, walter was paid by porsche to say that. he has drivin it and admitted to a nissan gt-r R35 owner that the car is very fast, he says tho it lacks emotion, even tho others will beg to differ.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> How are Porsche going to explain that an independent driver got the GT-R to lap 14 seconds faster than the 997 Turbo when Uncle Walter said it would struggle to break 8 mins?


Because the SportAuto car was a ringer clearly. I also heard that they had bought off the magazines publishers.

There's also a rumour that in decade or two Nissan will invent a time machine and send a robot exo-skeleton/cyborg back in time to kill Jon Connor. Something like that anyway.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

andreasgtr said:


> The thing I don't understand is why there's no Launch control in the german version, can anybody tell something abou that?
> Were there any technical issues with the LC?


Think they just could´t figure out how it works....


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Walter Rohl did not drive the car, it was driven by an engineer.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Pagescan from the "supertest" here:
Nissan GTR tested by german Sportauto Magazin...... - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club

I really would like to see Nissan releasing data from the 7'27 laps and compare them to the one we see in this test here.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Nissan and Porsche should just have a throwdown - close the track, bring cars, have them inspected, then pit Suzuki vs Rohl in a head to head shootout - time attack, then Initial D rules with leader and chaser


----------



## gp900bj (Nov 24, 2008)

Some interesting GT-R Supertest details:

0-100km/h: 4.1s (vs 3.8 for the 911t)
0-200km/h: 13.1s (vs 12.6 for the 911t)
Dotinger Hohe Speed: 276km/h (vs 282km/h for the 911t)
Tires: Dunlop SP Sport 600s (vs Michelin Pilot Sport Cups for the 911t)
Brakes: Standard Steel Brembo (vs Porsche Carbon Ceramics for the 911t)

Lap time: 7:38 (vs 7:54 for the 911t)

Note: VDC-R mode was used.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

gp900bj said:


> Some interesting GT-R Supertest details:
> 
> 0-100km/h: 4.1s (vs 3.8 for the 911t)
> 0-200km/h: 13.1s (vs 12.6 for the 911t)
> ...


which goes to show that the gtr just handles better than the 911.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

gp900bj said:


> Some interesting GT-R Supertest details:
> 
> 0-100km/h: 4.1s (vs 3.8 for the 911t)
> 0-200km/h: 13.1s (vs 12.6 for the 911t)
> ...


Very interesting, considering Suzuki-san drives it in VDC OFF mode.
There are a few seconds right there if Von Saurma had more time in the car.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Very interesting, considering Suzuki-san drives it in VDC OFF mode.
> There are a few seconds right there if Von Saurma had more time in the car.


On some tracks Tsuchiya made over 0.5 sec on a 1 minute lap.....:chuckle:


----------

